# القسمة والنصيب في الزواج



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2010)

القسمة والنصيب في الزواج





مسيحياً نفهم أن الإنسان يعمل مع الله (كورنثوس الأولى 9:3) منذ أن أعطاه الله سلطاناً على الكون والخليقة (تكوين 26:1-28)، (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  ونفهم كذلك أن "الذي يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد أيضاً" (رسالة غلاطية 7:6)، بمعنى أن الإنسان مسئول عن نتائج أعماله.

وكثراً ما يبقى الإنسان خاملاً في إنتظار "نصيبه" الذي سوف يحصل عليه، شاء أم أبى، بذل جهداً أم إسترخى..  وهو ما تعبر عنه كثير من الأمثال الشعبية مثل "مش حايصيبك إلا نصيبك"!

وكثيراً ما يخطئ الإنسان صنع القرار، ويترتب على ذلك نتائج غير مُرضية، وبدلاً من أن يصحح نفسه مُعترفاًً بخطئه، فإنه يعزو تلك النتائج إلى القدر الذي أتى عليه بالمتاعب، أو إلى "النصيب" الذي لا مفر منه، أو يعتقد أن ما حدث كان سيحدث حتماً، مهما بذل الإنسان من جهد، ومهما فكر أو تروّى في صنع القرار.

تطبيقاً على ذلك، فقد يظن الإنسان الذي لم يوفَّق في زواجه أن ذلك قَدَره و"نصيبه" وعليه أن يقبله لأنه هكذا يوزع القدر "الأنصبة" على الناس!  فالبعض ينال "نصيباً" حسناً وينجح في زواجه، والعكس بالعكس..  وكان حرياً بذلك الإنسان أن يفكر بأسلوب أكثر منطقية: فربما لم يترو الفرد في الإختيار حتى إرتبط بشخص غير متناسب معه في الطباع والإتجاهات والأهداف، وكلنا نخطئ صنع القرارات، ولكنا نفشل ولكننا نحوِّل الفشل إلى نجاح..  لذلك فمن وجد زواجه غير موفق نتيجة خطأ في الإختيار، فعليه أن يواجه نتائج هذا الخطأ بإيجابية، لا بإستسلام للأمر الواقع فيندب "حظه"، ولا بالهروب من الفشل بالإنفصال عن شريك العمر بل بتحويل الفشل إلى نجاح من خلال تجاوز الذات، والمحبة التي تحتمل كل شيء، والتي لا تتفاخر ولا تُقَبِّح، مما يهيء الشريك للتنازل والتسامح ومحاولة التكيُّف.

وهكذا لا نستسلم لما يُسمَّى بـ"النصيب"، بل نؤمن بفاعلية الإرادة الإنسانية، وديناميكية الشخصية، وقدرة التغيير إلى الأفضل لدى الإنسان؛ ذلك المخلوق الذي حباه الله الإمكانات الخلاّقة، وقدرات الإبداع.

وينبغي أن نلفت النظر هنا إلى أن كل زواج يمر بخلافات تختلف شدتها بين زواج وآخر، ومن خلال المحبة والتضحية والتنازل تنتهي الخلافات..  ولكن لا ينبغي أن يتخذ الزوجان من حدوث الخلافات دليلاً على أن الإختيار لم يكن سليماً، أو دليلاً على أنهما قد إرتبطا ضد مشيئة الله، فهذه كلها أعذار يختلقها بعض الأزواج والزوجات بدلاً من أن يبذلوا جهداً في التكيف الزوجي.






* أين مشيئة الله في الإختيار الزوجي؟

إن الله يشاء خير الإنسان، وهو يحترم حرية الإنسان وإرادته، لأنه خلقه على صورته، شخصاً حراً عاملاً يفكر، ويختار، ويصنع قراراته بملء رغبته..  والمسيحي يستعمل العقل، وهو نعمة من الله، كما يفيد من إمكانية أخرى في ذات الوقت؛ فالمسيحي لديه قدرة داخلية على إكتشاف صوت الله (إنجيل يوحنا 4:10، 5)، فهو –إذن- يستعمل قدراته العقلية، وخبرته، ويسترشِد بصوت الله، الذي يمكن أن يسمعه داخل قلبه، يسمعه واضحاً بقدر إخلاصه وطاعته وأمانته لله.  مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.

يقول المثل"، "الله يعطي لكل عصفور الدودة التي يأكلها، ولكنه لا يلقيها له في العش".  أي يجب أن يسعى الإنسان ويهتم ويسأل ويكافح لينال، ولا يجلس فقط منظراً القسمة التي ستأتي إليه!  إذا آمنا بهذا الأمر، فما قيمة محاولاتنا!  الله بقدرته الإلهية يعرف مسبقاً ما ستختار، ولكنك أنت الذي تختار!  الله يعرف فقط ولكن لا يختار نيابة عنك.

إذن، ففي صنع قراراتنا -سواء قرار الزواج أو أي قرار آخر- نستخدم العقل الذي حبانا الله إياه، ونسترشِد بصوت الله في القلب، ولا نستسلِم للقدرية، أو لفكرة "القسمة والنصيب". 

منقول




​


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2010)

موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااااائع فعلا

شكرااااااااااااا جداا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله  ويباركك
​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2010)

*اجمل تقييم للموضوع الجميل*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ميرنا (22 فبراير 2010)

> الله يعطي لكل عصفور الدودة التي يأكلها، ولكنه لا يلقيها له في العش


لا تعليق بجد مثل رائع


----------



## سور (22 فبراير 2010)

فكرة القسمة والنصيب فكرة مكتسبه من الاديان الاخرى
التى ترى ان الانسان مصير فى كل اعماله وليس مخيرا 
شكراا النهسى للموضوع الرائع
الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااااائع فعلا
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا جداا نهيسى
> 
> ...


*

أشكركم جدا 

لمرور المحبه والكرم ..

 الرب معاكم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *اجمل تقييم للموضوع الجميل*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


*

أشكركم جدا لمرور المحبه والكرم .. الرب معاكم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2010)

apsoti قال:


> لا تعليق بجد مثل رائع


*

أشكركم جدا

 لمرور المحبه والكرم .. الرب معاكم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2010)

سور قال:


> فكرة القسمة والنصيب فكرة مكتسبه من الاديان الاخرى
> التى ترى ان الانسان مصير فى كل اعماله وليس مخيرا
> شكراا النهسى للموضوع الرائع
> الرب يباركك​


*

أشكركم 

جدا 

لمرور المحبه والكرم .. الرب معاكم

​*


----------



## +febronia+ (6 مارس 2010)




----------



## mark2030 (12 مارس 2010)

هاى الموضوع عجبنى بجد بس ازاى الانسان يسمع صوت الله ؟سامحونى لجهلى بس انا اخشى من عدم فهم اذا كان هذة الزيجة صالحة او لا اقصد عدم فهم صوت الله ؟ارجوكم افيدوا ضعفى لان موضوع الزواج ده بقى اكبر مشكلة وشكرا لمحبتكم


----------



## ضحكة طفل (13 مارس 2010)

إذن، ففي صنع قراراتنا -سواء قرار الزواج أو أي قرار آخر- نستخدم العقل الذي حبانا الله إياه، ونسترشِد بصوت الله في القلب، ولا نستسلِم للقدرية، أو لفكرة "القسمة والنصيب". 
يارب سلام
شكرا للموضوع الرائع ده
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## grges monir (13 مارس 2010)

*با ختصار لاتوجد فكرة القسمة والنصيب فى المسيحية نهائيا
اللة اعطانا كامل الحريةولااردة فى الاختيار والتصرف
اخترت غلط بتاعتك اختر ت برضة بتاعتك
اللة لا يفرض عليك شىء ابدا لانة ضد عدلة المطلق*


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

fofo.com قال:


>


*

شكرا جدا

للمرور الرائع جدا


سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​
​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

mark2030 قال:


> هاى الموضوع عجبنى بجد بس ازاى الانسان يسمع صوت الله ؟سامحونى لجهلى بس انا اخشى من عدم فهم اذا كان هذة الزيجة صالحة او لا اقصد عدم فهم صوت الله ؟ارجوكم افيدوا ضعفى لان موضوع الزواج ده بقى اكبر مشكلة وشكرا لمحبتكم


*

شكرا جدا

للمرور الرائع جدا

الرب يباركك

​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> إذن، ففي صنع قراراتنا -سواء قرار الزواج أو أي قرار آخر- نستخدم العقل الذي حبانا الله إياه، ونسترشِد بصوت الله في القلب، ولا نستسلِم للقدرية، أو لفكرة "القسمة والنصيب".
> يارب سلام
> شكرا للموضوع الرائع ده
> الرب يباركك
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع


*

شكرا جدا

للمرور الرائع جدا

بركه ونعمه ومحبه المسيح​​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *با ختصار لاتوجد فكرة القسمة والنصيب فى المسيحية نهائيا
> اللة اعطانا كامل الحريةولااردة فى الاختيار والتصرف
> اخترت غلط بتاعتك اختر ت برضة بتاعتك
> اللة لا يفرض عليك شىء ابدا لانة ضد عدلة المطلق*


*

شكرا جدا

للملخص الجميل والمرور الكريم


الرب يسعد الجميع

​*


----------



## mark2030 (14 مارس 2010)

اسف حسال مرة تانى ازاى افهم او اسمع صوت الله فى الزيجة سواء صالحة ام لا ارجوا الافادة ميرسى


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*أخى مارك 

الانسان القريب من الرب ... ربنا دائما بيرشده للصح


ربنا يوفقك *


----------



## mark2030 (14 مارس 2010)

ميرسى كتير على اجابتى ولكن ارجوك يا اخى افيدنى فى هذا السوال لو كان الزوج (دبلوم عالى)ويعمل حكوميا والزوجة(بكالوريوس)وتعمل ايضا ومن اسرة مرموقة ولكن الزوج ليست لديةامكانيات مرتفعة اى انها لن يتمكن من تتاسيس بيت مثل بيت والدها فهل يصلح هذا الزواج ام يتقدم لمن تناسبة فى المستوى وتنتظر هى ايضااخر ربما ياتى او لن ياتى فما رايك ارجوا الرد سريعا وشكرا لمحبتكم


----------



## Sad Ro0se (14 مارس 2010)

*تويبك جميل بجد*
*ومعناة ان الانسان مخير وليس  مسير كمان يظن البعض*​


----------



## Sad Ro0se (14 مارس 2010)

mark2030 قال:


> ميرسى كتير على اجابتى ولكن ارجوك يا اخى افيدنى فى هذا السوال لو كان الزوج (دبلوم عالى)ويعمل حكوميا والزوجة(بكالوريوس)وتعمل ايضا ومن اسرة مرموقة ولكن الزوج ليست لديةامكانيات مرتفعة اى انها لن يتمكن من تتاسيس بيت مثل بيت والدها فهل يصلح هذا الزواج ام يتقدم لمن تناسبة فى المستوى وتنتظر هى ايضااخر ربما ياتى او لن ياتى فما رايك ارجوا الرد سريعا وشكرا لمحبتكم



*بص لو بينهم حب وتفاهم فهيكون الحوار سهل*
*ولو فيش دة يرجع لاسرة البنت وللبنت نفسها*
*ف ناس كتير مبداها انها تشرى راجل بعنى الكلمة يعنى يكون حد كويس ويتقى ربنا ف بنتهم ويريحها*​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (14 مارس 2010)

موضعك بجد رائع جدا 


مرسي ليك


ربنايباركك ويحافظ عليك


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

rony-79 قال:


> *بص لو بينهم حب وتفاهم فهيكون الحوار سهل*
> *ولو فيش دة يرجع لاسرة البنت وللبنت نفسها*
> *ف ناس كتير مبداها انها تشرى راجل بعنى الكلمة يعنى يكون حد كويس ويتقى ربنا ف بنتهم ويريحها*​


*

شكرا للمرور الغالى جدا 
​*


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> موضعك بجد رائع جدا
> 
> 
> مرسي ليك
> ...


*

شكرا 


للمرور الغالى جدا 
​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (17 مارس 2010)

> يقول المثل"، "الله يعطي لكل عصفور الدودة التي يأكلها، ولكنه لا يلقيها له في العش". أي يجب أن يسعى الإنسان ويهتم ويسأل ويكافح لينال، ولا يجلس فقط منظراً القسمة التي ستأتي إليه! إذا آمنا بهذا الأمر، فما قيمة محاولاتنا! الله بقدرته الإلهية يعرف مسبقاً ما ستختار، ولكنك أنت الذي تختار! الله يعرف فقط ولكن لا يختار نيابة عنك.


الله 
بجد موضوع جميل ومنطقي
مرسي يااخ النهيسي​


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2010)

mark2030 قال:


> ميرسى كتير على اجابتى ولكن ارجوك يا اخى افيدنى فى هذا السوال لو كان الزوج (دبلوم عالى)ويعمل حكوميا والزوجة(بكالوريوس)وتعمل ايضا ومن اسرة مرموقة ولكن الزوج ليست لديةامكانيات مرتفعة اى انها لن يتمكن من تتاسيس بيت مثل بيت والدها فهل يصلح هذا الزواج ام يتقدم لمن تناسبة فى المستوى وتنتظر هى ايضااخر ربما ياتى او لن ياتى فما رايك ارجوا الرد سريعا وشكرا لمحبتكم


*

شكرا جدا ليكم


للمرور الجميل جدا

سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2010)

*

شكرا جدا ليكم


للمرور الجميل جدا

سلام الرب يسوع

​*


----------



## mark2030 (18 مارس 2010)

:smi411:





mark2030 قال:


> ميرسى كتير على اجابتى ولكن ارجوك يا اخى افيدنى فى هذا السوال لو كان الزوج (دبلوم عالى)ويعمل حكوميا والزوجة(بكالوريوس)وتعمل ايضا ومن اسرة مرموقة ولكن الزوج ليست لديةامكانيات مرتفعة اى انها لن يتمكن من تتاسيس بيت مثل بيت والدها فهل يصلح هذا الزواج ام يتقدم لمن تناسبة فى المستوى وتنتظر هى ايضااخر ربما ياتى او لن ياتى فما رايك ارجوا الرد سريعا وشكرا لمحبتكم


حديجاوبنى ينفع ولالا


----------



## tamav maria (20 مارس 2010)

موضوع مثير ومهم للغايه
اشكرك عزيزي النهيسي


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع مثير ومهم للغايه
> اشكرك عزيزي النهيسي


*شكرا جدا للمرور الرائع الرب معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

mark2030 قال:


> :smi411:
> حديجاوبنى ينفع ولالا


*




	ميرسى كتير على اجابتى ولكن ارجوك يا اخى افيدنى فى هذا السوال لو كان الزوج (دبلوم عالى)ويعمل حكوميا والزوجة(بكالوريوس)وتعمل ايضا ومن اسرة مرموقة ولكن الزوج ليست لديةامكانيات مرتفعة اى انها لن يتمكن من تتاسيس بيت مثل بيت والدها فهل يصلح هذا الزواج ام يتقدم لمن تناسبة فى المستوى وتنتظر هى ايضااخر ربما ياتى او لن ياتى فما رايك ارجوا الرد سريعا وشكرا لمحبتكم 	



----------------------------------
ليس مهم فى الزواج أن يكون البيت كبيت والدها

الشخص يتقدم ويعرض ظروفه وربنا يتصرف
*


----------



## mark2030 (22 مارس 2010)

اشكرك كثيرا اخى العزيز ولكن من خلال خبرتك هل الفرق فى مستوى التعليم يسبب مشكلة وان لم يكن فما هى اهم المقومات للارتباط ارجوك افيدنى وشكرا لك


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2010)

mark2030 قال:


> اشكرك كثيرا اخى العزيز ولكن من خلال خبرتك هل الفرق فى مستوى التعليم يسبب مشكلة وان لم يكن فما هى اهم المقومات للارتباط ارجوك افيدنى وشكرا لك


*شكرك كثيرا اخى العزيز ولكن من خلال خبرتك هل الفرق فى مستوى التعليم يسبب مشكلة وان لم يكن فما هى اهم المقومات للارتباط ارجوك افيدنى وشكرا لك
----------------------------------------
الفرق فى التعليم أحيانا مشكله لو كانت الزوجه أعلى فى تعليمها

لكن لو فيه حب وأخترام لا يكون مشكله

-------------------------------------------


الزواج ليس له مقومات معينه

المهم ان يكون الأثنان  مرتبطين بربنا

الزواج ليس صعب بالصوره دى

لو عجبتك فتاه وسألت عنها  وعلمت أنها مناسبه ليك

تقدم لخطبتها . وفى فتره الخطوبه ستدرس هل هى 

ستكون زوجتك من عدمه 

ربنا يوفقك
*


----------

